# Paint Creek browns



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well guys, I have to start looking for a new task. After two weeks of stalking the same 18" brown in Paint Creek I finally got him last night. This was one of those fish you can see in the creek, throw every fly you own at him, tie special flies just for him, and he keeps refusing everything in front of him.

So last night at about midnight he finally fell to a mouse. This is the second big fish in three days that has taken a mouse. One by me, one by the guy I usually fish with.

I'll post a picture of the fish as soon as I get it off my buddy's camera. Didn't get one with my camera because the fish leaped out of my hands when the flash went off. 

Moral of the story... there are plenty of big fish in Paint Creek. We just have to find the right thing to put in front of them. Being persistant is a virture.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats DD!!! Not a bad fish for a "put and take" Stream


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

damn you to hades!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Great fish for sure, awesome job. I'm up to 109 trout this year, hopefully a 18incher is next


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Great catch DD! It's good to have goals


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Lets see the pic!!!!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I scouted that fish with DD 2 or 3 weeks ago. Had something big in that area take a streamer for 1/2 a second befre letting go. But I can attest to seeing it chase in a creek chub that was swimming after DD's fly.

Great job buddy! 

What's really cool is I know where it was AND STILL is at.....:yikes:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bam, there ya go. The mice will get those pigs moving when nothing else will.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I am still waiting for the guy with the pic to send it to me. I know where to find him though as he works at BPS. It has taken some time cause we just got back from a trip to the St Joe for Skams.


----------

